
Show HN: Swivel – easily create an appealing and embeddable careers page - yizi
https://getswivel.com/?ref=hn
======
yizi
Hi! I’m one of the co-founders of Swivel. We noticed that small companies
usually don’t have an appealing careers page, but it’s the first point of
contact for most job seekers. Companies can use Swivel to quickly create and
embed a careers page right into their website so they can provide an appealing
brand to prospective employees. Please let us know what you think, thanks!

